
Reusable Rocket Ships (1994) - ChuckMcM
https://books.google.com/books?id=UaUGpW8M_KMC&printsec=frontcover&source=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false
======
ChuckMcM
I found this in my collection of papers, the article on the DC-X is on page 49
and it talks about how re-usable rockets are going to change the world, 22
years before they actually start to change the world. Always useful to keep in
mind the promise vs the reality of new technologies.

